# New World Exotics - Beeston



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

A bit of a follow on from this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/346121-new-shop-opening-nottingham.html

Just to say the shop website is now up and running at New World Exotics which includes a live feed from twitter meaning you can be informed quicker! 

Also if you're on twitter just follow the shop at Newworldexotics (Newworldexotics) on Twitter.

Today was the grand opening I have no idea how it went as I'm currently being QT for "flu" so would be interesting for any of you guys who managed to get down there to say here what you thought!

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Unfortunately I was at work and will be tomorrow too assuming it opens on sundays, which it might not anyway. I'll pop in on monday though.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> Unfortunately I was at work and will be tomorrow too assuming it opens on sundays, which it might not anyway. I'll pop in on monday though.


Hi mate, 

Yep its open sundays 10:30-4:30. If you check out the site and click "about us" you'll see the opening times there :2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Siman said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Yep its open sundays 10:30-4:30. If you check out the site and click "about us" you'll see the opening times there :2thumb:


lol what are you official rep.:lol2:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> lol what are you official rep.:lol2:


Nope, I'm web designer :whistling2: & proud of my work so want lots of people to check it out :lol2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Siman said:


> Nope, I'm web designer :whistling2: & proud of my work so want lots of people to check it out :lol2:


oh you made it? Nice, does look good. Do the owners add new stock or will they tell you to add info on reps, inverts etc when they get a price list?

Also by accessories what do you mean? Wouldn't equipment be a better word?:lol2:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> oh you made it? Nice, does look good. Do the owners add new stock or will they tell you to add info on reps, inverts etc when they get a price list?
> 
> Also by accessories what do you mean? Wouldn't equipment be a better word?:lol2:


It MAY but then you got to think exotics come with accessories (nail clippers etc) :lol2:

Nah I didn't think of that actually good point! The owners will be runnign through the stock list with me and updating it as and when. The twitter page will be ran by the owners who will be updating as and when they can to say what new things have come into stock - Gives customers a chance to get totally up to date info 

Changed


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Siman said:


> It MAY but then you got to think exotics come with accessories (nail clippers etc) :lol2:
> 
> Nah I didn't think of that actually good point! The owners will be runnign through the stock list with me and updating it as and when. The twitter page will be ran by the owners who will be updating as and when they can to say what new things have come into stock - Gives customers a chance to get totally up to date info
> 
> Changed


Do you know anything about the shop itself?

As in do they have any reps, mammals, inverts onsite at the moment? I was thinking since they don't have a pricelist for most livestock they probably don't have any yet?


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> Do you know anything about the shop itself?
> 
> As in do they have any reps, mammals, inverts onsite at the moment? I was thinking since they don't have a pricelist for most livestock they probably don't have any yet?


Yes there are some reps and mammals onsite now. I don't think theres inverts but could be wrong. 

From what I know theres plenty of snakes, a few lizards and plenty of exotics. But that was yesterday so there could have been more buys in from then. Your best bet is to give them a ring before you come down to the shop to see whats available.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Siman said:


> Yes there are some reps and mammals onsite now. I don't think theres inverts but could be wrong.
> 
> From what I know theres plenty of snakes, a few lizards and plenty of exotics. But that was yesterday so there could have been more buys in from then. Your best bet is to give them a ring before you come down to the shop to see whats available.


Well I'm not looking for anything right now. Just want to have a nose about.

Although I could ask if they can get in stenos while I'm there.


----------

